# How do you cope with hills?



## Kaatje (31 Aug 2015)

I've had my single speed for a couple of months and until yesterday I'd never dealt with hills on the bike before (I live in a flat city).

But I'd like to join rides which may include them a bit. Yesterday I went on a ride for first time with others with some hills on route. I coped fine with and actually enjoyed it!

Will practice help me to improve with hills? I'm more concerned with dealing with longer, constantly going up hill rides, but maybe fitness helps with this? Longest I've ridden is 20 miles up to now, so not far.

My gearing is 42/16.


----------



## Angry Blonde (31 Aug 2015)

What i tend to do is peddle up them no bother, then when i get to the top, and people see me i pertend to sweat, and huff and puff to make them think it was hell !


----------



## matiz (31 Aug 2015)

I cope with hills using 27 gears,every one of them if I have to.


----------



## Kaatje (31 Aug 2015)

I know there will come a point when I wish I had one than one gear. I just haven't experienced it yet....


----------



## JimboJames1972 (31 Aug 2015)

Most hills around here are not too bad. Suffolk tends to get long, gentle inclines, or very short, sharp rises.

On the flay my comfortable cadence is between 80 and 95 pedal stroked per min. If I drop much below 70 I find it a struggle and will resort to standing up out of the saddle if I drop below 60. For our local longer inclines I can usually stay in the saddle and just let my cadence drop to the lower region of my comfort zone.

For our short, steep hills I try to get a bit of a run up at them if I know ther are coming, power up them as best I can and get out of the saddle and grind it if needed.

The only time I have ever been beaten by a hill was a week or so back, cycling in an area I did not know and being confronted by a 12% slope when I went round a corner. It was no more than 100m but I had no time to run up at it or gain momentum first and I just ran out of legs.

That was very much the exception though and is the only time I have has to push ;-)

Single speed may not be perfect for hills, but I find that no choice in my gearing means I have only one decision to make - man up and power through it. Suits me just fine.

J

PS, my gearing is either 52:18 or 46:16 depending on which bike I am using (both about 76 inches)


----------



## Kaatje (31 Aug 2015)

JimboJames1972 said:


> On the flay my comfortable cadence is between 80 and 95 pedal stroked per min. If I drop much below 70 I find it a struggle and will resort to standing up out of the saddle if I drop below 60. For our local longer inclines I can usually stay in the saddle and just let my cadence drop to the lower region of my comfort zone.



Yes I think this was what I struggled with most yesterday, the pace was steady and a bit slower than I was used to. I just kept wanting to peddle faster to gain some momentum up the hill but felt I should be sticking to staying in line. Despite this feeling, I made it up the hills without going backwards lol.


----------



## Sharky (31 Aug 2015)

42:16 is not a bad gear. I ride with 44:17, which is just a shade lower. I cope with most hills on my routes and can keep going from "walking pace" to over 25 mph and keep peddling. Any slower, more than happy to walk and any faster, just free wheel, sometimes close to 40mph! 

I also race on a fixed, but you don't want to know what cogs I use for that.

Cheers Keith


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Aug 2015)

I hear this a lot, as though getting out of the saddle is a crime, it isn't, it's fun, we [I include my better half who is a top hill climber] prefer to climb out of the saddle and it's not as though you have much choice riding fixed where we live, anyway we prefer to call it dancing on the pedals .
To answer your original question, climbing hills is like anything else, the more you do the better you get providing you employ the right technique, something ss riders usually gain quite quickly, sitting and spinning is not an option.


----------



## ScotiaLass (1 Sep 2015)

matiz said:


> I cope with hills using 27 gears,every one of them if I have to.


Snap!


----------



## RedRider (1 Sep 2015)

I don't find it a disadvantage and generally climb quicker than those on geared bikes over the short sharp local hills. You just have to!
Onvery steep stuff it's a matter of getting your weight over the front of the bike and keeping the pedals turning almost as though you're walking slowly up a flight of stairs.
I think it probably takes more out of me on a longer ride tho and the body feels more battered than it might using multiple gears.
I use a 47:18 gear.


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Sep 2015)

I encountered an unplanned steep long hill when I got a bit lost on a weekend ride on my 1950s single speed roadster (44/18 so quite low geared). The long gentle rise was no problem, just stay in the saddle and keep turning those pedals... the steep 15% section at the end was another story! I quickly ended up out the saddle, tacking sideways up the hill, wrenching on the handlebars, and made it up most of the way like that before getting off and walking (first time in a while that's happened... but then I usually have a 28/32 super-low granny gear to help me out so no excuses ). Don't think there's a technical solution to doing this sort of climb on a SS, except to practice doing it more often! 

Short sharp climbs I found easier, and were best tackled by approaching them as quickly as possible and hoping my momentum didn't gradually bleed away before I reached the top. 

Definitely found the hills took a lot more out of me than they would on a geared bike! SS is fun but gears are a wonderful invention.


----------



## blazed (1 Sep 2015)

People always say they never have to get off their fixed bike on hills. If it's an accomplishment that you never had to get off says a lot about the bike.

Basically you just have to cope. Same as on flats and downhill. Fixed gear is not as productive as geared in any area. You ride fixed you are riding at a disadvantage straight away so coping is what you have to get used to. But on the plus side, you RIDE FIXED, you're uber cool!


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Sep 2015)

blazed said:


> People always say they never have to get off their fixed bike on hills.* If it's an accomplishment that you never had to get off says a lot about the bike.*
> 
> Basically you just have to cope. Same as on flats and downhill. *Fixed gear is not as productive as geared in any area*. You ride fixed you are riding at a disadvantage straight away so coping is what you have to get used to. But on the plus side, you RIDE FIXED, you're uber cool!


I will have to politely disagree with a couple of things, never having to walk a hill says very little about the bike, more about the person riding it. Fixed gear is an advantage in many situations, as long as the hill I am climbing is within a certain percentage I climb faster on fixed due to the flywheel effect. This also comes into its own when riding rolling terrain where momentum from the downhill makes any immediate uphill a delight. On the flat into a slight headwind or up a very gentle hill I also find fixed quicker.
Where fixed is at a disadvantage to gears is on really steep stuff [depending of course on the rider], long downhills and any situation where the speed is such that you spin out.


----------



## blazed (1 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I will have to politely disagree with a couple of things, never having to walk a hill says very little about the bike, more about the person riding it. Fixed gear is an advantage in many situations, as long as the hill I am climbing is within a certain percentage I climb faster on fixed due to the flywheel effect. This also comes into its own when riding rolling terrain where momentum from the downhill makes any immediate uphill a delight. On the flat into a slight headwind or up a very gentle hill I also find fixed quicker.
> Where fixed is at a disadvantage to gears is on really steep stuff [depending of course on the rider], long downhills and any situation where the speed is such that you spin out.



Over any average ride of 10 mile 25 mile 50 mile and 100 mile, two identical riders one on geared and one on fixed, the geared would win every time.

There is no real practical purpose to someone riding fixed unless you compete in track.


----------



## RedRider (1 Sep 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> .. the steep 15% section at the end was another story! I quickly ended up out the saddle, tacking sideways up the hill, wrenching on the handlebars,


Ha that sounds familiar! 
Single speed really build your arm and upper body strength!


blazed said:


> Over any average ride of 10 mile 25 mile 50 mile and 100 mile, two identical riders one on geared and one on fixed, the geared would win every time.
> 
> There is no real practical purpose to someone riding fixed unless you compete in track.


I have a free wheel but still find a number of advantages. Cheaper and lighter than an equivalent geared bike, less to go wrong, easier to clean and maintain and for simpletons like me, less brain space taken up by distracting gear changes.
I also ride distances just as fast as geared companions which maybe down to the increased fitness associated with riding ss. Just cos you don't see the point doesn't mean no-one else does or does everyone have to think the same in your world view?


----------



## blazed (1 Sep 2015)

RedRider said:


> Ha that sounds familiar!
> Single speed really build your arm and upper body strength!
> 
> I have a free wheel but still find a number of advantages. Cheaper and lighter than an equivalent geared bike, less to go wrong, easier to clean and maintain and for simpletons like me, less brain space taken up by distracting gear changes.
> I also ride distances just as fast as geared companions which maybe down to the increased fitness associated with riding ss. Just cos you don't see the point doesn't mean no-one else does or does everyone have to think the same in your world view?



There is zero increased fitness from riding fixed or single speed compared to geared. I don't think about what is cheaper or what distracts my brain changing gears or is easier to maintain. So when I said there is no practical reason to riding fixed I meant in terms of speed. You will always be slower and at a disadvantage on fixed or single speed.


----------



## Sharky (1 Sep 2015)

Some good stories on http://www.fixedwheel.co.uk/fixedwheel records.htm

Including Chris Boardmans comp record on fixed. No ordinary rider, but he beat his own geared time!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Sep 2015)

Welcome @Kaatje!
Imo, unless you are super fit, if you want to do lots of hilly riding eventually you'll need a geared bike. One bike is never enough anyway 
I like singlespeed, less to clean, no blinking derailleur to bend - am afflicted!
but for serious hills in company, when you don't really want to hold up others, gears are more practical. Lots of low gears


----------



## Ian H (1 Sep 2015)

Having ridden most events this year on fixed, including an SR series and Paris-Brest-Paris, I think I can say that most hills are manageable. Yes you do need a bit more strength on the steeper ones, but that comes quite quickly.


----------



## Kaatje (1 Sep 2015)

I'm new to cycling and my choice of a single speed (with flip flop hub) was more down to practical reasons, rather than it being the cool bike to have. Low maintenance appealed to me. My first adult bike was a folding bike, it worked, well sort of, the gears were a bit dodgy so I stayed in 5th gear and that was that. 

My commute is flat, I just wanted to go faster than the folding bike could take me, so I did my research and went for the bike I have now. I don't intend to target large difficult hills, nor hold people up (which I didn't do on my last ride), my aim is to enjoy riding wherever it is.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Sep 2015)

I normally give it a big burst before a hill and just try to keep the momentum. The last ride i did with the forum and my highest single day mileage ever,had a few lumps but i found i was as capable as my geared friends on all the terrains thrown at me and my trusty Boardman.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (2 Sep 2015)

By leaving the fixie at home and using a bike with 30 gears.


----------



## al-fresco (4 Sep 2015)

Yep, hills get easier with practise. I ride 42/16 and living on the border with Wales it was a case of get up or get off. Riding fixed helped me by increasing my cadence, developing leg strength and conserving momentum.


----------



## Citius (4 Sep 2015)

al-fresco said:


> Yep, hills get easier with FITNESS



FTFY


----------



## Ian H (4 Sep 2015)

Up to a certain steepness there's a rhythm/speed beyond which effort increases without equivalent increase in speed. Trying to push harder just tires you out. On steeper hills it's just a question of putting your nose towards the front tyre and graunching...or walking.

Secure cleats or toestraps are a must. You will get fitter, because there's no falling back to a lower gear.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2015)

PS you want fixed not single speed. 46x16 here and I just ride up them, usually quicker than my geared commuters. Got a few on my route.


----------



## Kaatje (4 Sep 2015)

I'm going to flip the wheel at some point to see what fixed is like, on a test, non commute day. I only thing that makes me a bit nervous is the amount of traffic lights/junctions I'll have to contend with on a normal commute, about 14 or so down the main road. So it'll take some practice to gain confidence and get used to it (I have both brakes though).


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Sep 2015)

Kaatje said:


> I'm going to flip the wheel at some point to see what fixed is like, on a test, non commute day. I only thing that makes me a bit nervous is the amount of traffic lights/junctions I'll have to contend with on a normal commute, about 14 or so down the main road. So it'll take some practice to gain confidence and get used to it (I have both brakes though).


Anticipation is a great thing to have with fixed, in no time at all you will find yourself thinking ahead, much more so than on a freewheel. In your position I think I would try it the first time when it is quiet unless there is somewhere you can ride a bit less busy. My better half was also a tad nervous the first time but after a couple of rides absolutely loved it. Good luck.


----------



## zigzag (5 Sep 2015)

you'll cope better with hills if you ride them more often. 42x16 is a good universal gear, if climbing gets tough try to rotate the cranks, not just push them down. i personally did not find any advantage with fixed, so after few months trial went back to freewheel which is (to me) superior as it lets me descend the hills without a "speed limiter". ss is just as fast (or even faster) as a geared bike on the right terrain and by right terrain i mean no stupidly steep hills. my quickest 200k audax was done on ss bike as well, on 52x16 gear.
keep at it and hills will become easier.


----------



## robgul (5 Sep 2015)

I've just upgraded my fixed from 2 gears (i.e. turn the wheel round!) to a Sturmey S3X 3 speed fixed hub .... gives direct gar at whatever the chainwheel/sprocket combo is (I have several sprocket options to fit) and 75% and 62.5% reduction - not ridden it much yet ... BUT it does seem to be pretty good, allowing a higher direct gear than I could manage with hills, yet still doing the hills with the lower ratios ... and a bit quicker in "top gear" on the flat. Gear changing is a bit odd as you just ease the pedal pressure as you change - bit like an old crash gearbox on a car with no synchromesh!

Rob


----------



## User19783 (5 Sep 2015)

Ian H said:


> Having ridden most events this year on fixed, including an SR series and Paris-Brest-Paris, I think I can say that most hills are manageable. Yes you do need a bit more strength on the steeper ones, but that comes quite quickly.


Hi,
Sportive's around here, will not let you ride a fixed gear bike, , or has the rules changed?


----------



## Ian H (6 Sep 2015)

You can't road race on fixed, so I suspect British Cycling approved sportives probably have the same rule.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (6 Sep 2015)

I went on a 60 mile ride with one of my local clubs today as the only SS rider. We took most of the back roads which tend to be more hilly, and most of them were fine.
When I was near the front I could get my run up and push on past the rest of the group, then wait for them to catch up at the top. My work was much harder when I was in the middle or nearer the back of the pack - I could not safely go around all of them, so tended to get boxed in and then had to stick at their slower pace, grit my teeth and grind it out.
Either way though, all hills were dispatched (with varying comfort) and a few eyes were opened to the positives of single speeds :-)

J


----------

